
The ‘Liberal Leaning’ Media Has Passed Its Tipping Point - edge17
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-liberal-leaning-media-has-passed-its-tipping-point-11590430876
======
blacksqr
Reality has a well-known liberal bias.

